

Using Stripe to accept credit cards - tbugai
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2011/11/01/changing-your-stripes/

======
LogicX
I like that you used Stripe for finish weekend itself... we just leveraged
Stripe in our project for a finish-weekend-esk hackathon in Boston:
<http://www.vampirehackathon.com>

We created <http://hipay.me> \- a simple credit card invoicing system which
lets you use your stripe token to collect payment from others, without being a
developer. We are a finalist - awaiting word on the winner!
<http://vampirehackathon.com/escapes/27?page=finalists>

Best of luck with Finish Weekend!

Edit: linkified

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_a simple credit card invoicing system which lets you use your stripe token to
collect payment from others, without being a developer_

I created <https://widgetpay.me/> with the same concept in mind.

------
jpadilla_
That's awesome! I was just recently one of the organizers for Startup Weekend
Puerto Rico and we did not expect to have people paying at the door, even less
having people paying with credit cards. Thankfully the venue had one of those
terminals to process credit cards, took us a while to get it setup,
unfortunately the person was too impatient and left. Didn't cross my mind to
have had setup Stripe for that occasion, but that would have been great. We
are using Stripe for our soon-to-launch startup, <http://getblimp.com>. After
using things like Recurly, I didn't hesitate to use Stripe, its pretty awesome
and simple, plus not having to worry about a Merchant account or additional
monthly bills.

------
zrail
I switched to Stripe for <https://www.remindlyo.com> a few days before launch
and it's been working well so far. The integration was super easy and
basically involved copy and pasting some javascript from their site into my
payment form and adding a gem.

------
jaymedavis
If anyone uses .net, check out this library
<https://github.com/jaymedavis/stripe.net>

------
davidjohnstone
It's good to see that Stripe is as easy to use as they make it out to be.

I recently discovered that accepting credit card payments is a massive problem
that I'll soon face, and soon after that, Stripe appeared and promised to
solve all of my problems. It seems like the perfect solution to the problem.
(Now I'm waiting for it to start working in Australia...)

~~~
jellicle
If you're waiting for a financial service that is offered in one country to be
offered in your country, you're very likely to be waiting for a very very very
long time.

Stripe has ten people, their website says. Which of those ten people do you
think is currently busy negotiating Australia's arcane financial rules[1] in
order to service the tiny 22M population in Australia? The answer is "none of
them".

[1] I can say that because all countries have arcane financial rules.

~~~
pc
Actually, we're working on supporting Australia right now. We don't have an
ETA, but we're not talking years.

If you like, you can sign up to be notified when Stripe is available in
Australia at <https://stripe.com/global>.

